# Backhoe Blade



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I built this out of a Jacobson blade off of a old Allis Chalmers mower, i welded a bracket to the blade so it can go in place of the backhoe bucket.
It works great so far, i am planing on blading the drive way with it.
It's nice because i can swing the backhoe to the side and then it makes it easier to see.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's friggin' awesome! We had an wxcavator that had a 6 foot bucket on it, that pivoted laterally, for ultimate scaping! How does the tractor do pulling it?


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

The tractor pulls it great, it doesn't even pull down.
The only problem is if i put the blade down to far it lifts up on the back of the tractor making it loose traction.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice!!!
Some like that setup I could get a lot of use in our lower field were its damp.


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

That's pretty neat!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it!!


----------

